# Good trainer for stubborn pup?



## Alypuu (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a 13 weeks old female GSD. Who is pure evil. I know my baby girl is somewhere in that evil ball of fluff. So I'm wondering can people recommend me a good trainer? Everyone I know keeps telling me to try petco..


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

From what I've read on this site, Petco isn't too well thought of! If you let them know what area you live in someone will no doubt be able to help. Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i doubt your pup is pure evil. at this point she's
not trained or socialized. a different outlook from
and a trainer will help. list something she does
that's evil and stubborn.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We can't help you if we don't know the general area you live in. You can edit your profile to include that information.  I would not use Petco. 

And your puppy is probably not "stubborn", she just doesn't have a lot of training yet so she's probably being a typical puppy.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I personally would never use a "chain" store to train any dog (or animal for that matter), but that's my opinion. 

Agree with the others, post your general location, and they'll be able to point you in the direction of a great trainer.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

No Petco. try this: Association of Pet Dog Trainers - Dog Training Resources and go to Trainer Search in your area. This group is for positive techniques and as a trainer you have to sign a code of conduct. But it is best to go look during a session without your dog.


----------



## Roxy714 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is PetSmart any better than Petco? I looked into other group obedience classes in my area but the class time doesn't work for me. Petsmart has night classes which are so convenient for me. I don't want private classes yet because my dog does fine obeying me when it's just me and her but around others she's too distracted.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Roxy714 said:


> Is PetSmart any better than Petco? I looked into other group obedience classes in my area but the class time doesn't work for me. Petsmart has night classes which are so convenient for me. I don't want private classes yet because my dog does fine obeying me when it's just me and her but around others she's too distracted.


A private trainer can help with this as well. I trained 1 on 1 with my trainer at dog parks. While my dog is in a sit stay, another dog will come and sniff - so plenty of distractions that can still be done with a private trainer.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Are there any other places that have puppy classes near you? Puppy classes are a great help for puppy owners. They can really help get you on the right track. And when the puppy classes are over, you can get into a basic obedience class to pick up where you left off. I'll bet you'll find you have a very smart dog.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Roxy714 said:


> Is PetSmart any better than Petco?


In general, NO.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how often are you training and how often are
you training with distractions?



Roxy714 said:


> Is PetSmart any better than Petco? I looked into other group obedience classes in my area but the class time doesn't work for me. Petsmart has night classes which are so convenient for me. I don't want private classes yet because my dog does fine obeying me when it's just me and her but around others she's too distracted.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i doubt your pup is pure evil. at this point she's
> not trained or socialized. a different outlook from
> and a trainer will help. list something she does
> that's evil and stubborn.


yes - please tell us 13 months old - I would understand your frustration, but a 13 week old puppy?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Roxy714 said:


> Is PetSmart any better than Petco? I looked into other group obedience classes in my area but the class time doesn't work for me. Petsmart has night classes which are so convenient for me. I don't want private classes yet because my dog does fine obeying me when it's just me and her but around others she's too distracted.


Any class depends totally on te individual trainer that you get. That is why it is best if you can see the specific trainer in a class.

Your puppy proabably will obey you some at their age BUT be prepared for the pup feeling much more independent as they get a little older! Train well now and you won't run into this too much!

BTW, most ANY dog will do good if there are no distractions!


----------

